# Proseguimento vecchio thread



## Old Disperata78 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Bene allora da dove partire non saprei. Ora alloggio ancora a casa e ovviamente, purtroppo, sono ancora in balia di incubi, chissà se riuscirò mai a . Sono andata da uno psicoterapeuta e dopo che l'ho lasciato a bocca aperta ha cominciato a chiedermi cose che non c'entrano un bel niente con il problema che voglio affrontare, non che sia un incapace, assolutamente, però si tiene sempre lontano dalla vicenda, cerca di fare un'introspezione del mio ego, fa tante domande e parla poco, sarà perchè sono le prime volte, non saprei, per ora mi sta conoscendo, fortunatamente è una persona piacevole e riesce a farmi allontare la mente da quella maledetta scena. L'avvocato lo dovrei vedere settimana prossima. Mi chiedo se la mia vita è rovinata per sempre o se forse una qualche remota possibilità di tornare serena ci sarà mai! I miei figli ora li tengono i nonni che fortunatamente sono abbastanza lontani da dove abitiamo e portandoli spesso da loro non penso che mio marito sospetti più di quanto stia facendo ora, pensate che se ne sia accorto che potrei averlo visto? Io pensavo di raggirarlo dicendo lui che ho qualche problema a rapportarmi con lui per motivi miei e che non c'entra lui...voi che dite?


PS: Ovviamente con il supporto dello staff chiedo di mantenere il thread su una linea seria e senza scherzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Bene allora da dove partire non saprei. Ora alloggio ancora a casa e ovviamente, purtroppo, sono ancora in balia di incubi, chissà se riuscirò mai a . Sono andata da uno psicoterapeuta e dopo che l'ho lasciato a bocca aperta ha cominciato a chiedermi cose che non c'entrano un bel niente con il problema che voglio affrontare, non che sia un incapace, assolutamente, però si tiene sempre lontano dalla vicenda, cerca di fare un'introspezione del mio ego, fa tante domande e parla poco, sarà perchè sono le prime volte, non saprei, per ora mi sta conoscendo, fortunatamente è una persona piacevole e riesce a farmi allontare la mente da quella maledetta scena. L'avvocato lo dovrei vedere settimana prossima. Mi chiedo se la mia vita è rovinata per sempre o se forse una qualche remota possibilità di tornare serena ci sarà mai! I miei figli ora li tengono i nonni che fortunatamente sono abbastanza lontani da dove abitiamo e portandoli spesso da loro non penso che mio marito sospetti più di quanto stia facendo ora, pensate che se ne sia accorto che potrei averlo visto? Io pensavo di raggirarlo dicendo lui che ho qualche problema a rapportarmi con lui per motivi miei e che non c'entra lui...voi che dite?
> 
> 
> PS: Ovviamente con il supporto dello staff chiedo di mantenere il thread su una linea seria e senza scherzi.


 Perché non vuoi parlare con tuo marito di quello che hai visto?
Anzi, come hai fatto a tacere?


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Bene allora da dove partire non saprei. Ora alloggio ancora a casa e ovviamente, purtroppo, sono ancora in balia di incubi, chissà se riuscirò mai a . Sono andata da uno psicoterapeuta e dopo che l'ho lasciato a bocca aperta ha cominciato a chiedermi cose che non c'entrano un bel niente con il problema che voglio affrontare, non che sia un incapace, assolutamente, però si tiene sempre lontano dalla vicenda, cerca di fare un'introspezione del mio ego, fa tante domande e parla poco, sarà perchè sono le prime volte, non saprei, per ora mi sta conoscendo, fortunatamente è una persona piacevole e riesce a farmi allontare la mente da quella maledetta scena. L'avvocato lo dovrei vedere settimana prossima. Mi chiedo se la mia vita è rovinata per sempre o se forse una qualche remota possibilità di tornare serena ci sarà mai! I miei figli ora li tengono i nonni che fortunatamente sono abbastanza lontani da dove abitiamo e portandoli spesso da loro non penso che mio marito sospetti più di quanto stia facendo ora, pensate che se ne sia accorto che potrei averlo visto? Io pensavo di raggirarlo dicendo lui che ho qualche problema a rapportarmi con lui per motivi miei e che non c'entra lui...voi che dite?
> 
> 
> PS: Ovviamente con il supporto dello staff chiedo di mantenere il thread su una linea seria e senza scherzi.


Sta valutando le tue reazioni e forse cercando di capire quali possono essere i punti su cui far leva per portarti ad affrontare di petto tuo marito...

Penso che con tuo marito dovresti girarci meno intorno. Prima o poi le cose dovranno esser dette...quindi meglio prima!

Ma andarci lui dallo psyco no?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Persa vorrei eccome, ma ho più blocchi che mi fermano: dalla paura della sua reazione, alla paura di dirglielo in sè, nel senso che non so come accenarglielo, non trovo il coraggio.


Lui penso sarà messo in un manicomio o sbaglio?


----------



## Iris (2 Ottobre 2008)

lui non lo so. Ma ci andiamo noi se ti diamo retta.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Persa vorrei eccome, ma ho più blocchi che mi fermano: dalla paura della sua reazione, alla paura di dirglielo in sè, nel senso che non so come accenarglielo, non trovo il coraggio.
> 
> 
> Lui penso sarà messo in un manicomio o sbaglio?


direi di no.
però se diventa pubblica la cosa finisce sui giornali di certo.
Domandina: ma tu ami quest'uomo?
Se è così parlagli con franchezza:è sempre lo stesso uomo, quello che ha fatto non lo rende violento.
Se non è così lascialo dicendogli che non lo ami più. 
Non vedo altre strade.
Buona fortuna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Persa vorrei eccome, ma ho più blocchi che mi fermano: dalla paura della sua reazione, alla paura di dirglielo in sè, nel senso che non so come accenarglielo, non trovo il coraggio.
> 
> 
> *Lui penso sarà messo in un manicomio o sbaglio*?





Grande82 ha detto:


> direi di no.
> però se diventa pubblica la cosa finisce sui giornali di certo.
> Domandina: ma tu ami quest'uomo?
> Se è così parlagli con franchezza:è sempre lo stesso uomo, quello che ha fatto non lo rende violento.
> ...


I manicomi sono stati aboliti da un pezzo e sostituiti dai centri di igiene mentale. La cura mentale deve essere sempre volontaria. Il ricovero coatto (e la cura coatta) è previsto solo se vi è pericolo per sè o gli altri. E negli altri non sono compresi gli animali.
Non saresti responsabile di una sua "reclusione".
Stabilire se si tratta di un problema psicologico o psichiatrico non spetta a te.
A te basta constatare che* per te non sussistono le condizioni* per una vita in comune....come succede a tanti che si separano.
Per quanto riguarda la "pubblicità" della vostra vicenda e il finire sui giornali, mi sembra una possibilità remota...a meno che non sia tu a raccontarlo con il rischio di una denuncia per diffamazione.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Persa vorrei eccome, ma ho più blocchi che mi fermano: dalla paura della sua reazione, alla paura di dirglielo in sè, nel senso che non so come accenarglielo, non trovo il coraggio.
> 
> 
> *Lui penso sarà messo in un manicomio o sbaglio?*





Grande82 ha detto:


> *direi di no.
> però se diventa pubblica la cosa finisce sui giornali di certo.*
> Domandina: ma tu ami quest'uomo?
> Se è così parlagli con franchezza:è sempre lo stesso uomo, quello che ha fatto non lo rende violento.
> ...








Mi sembra che stiate un po' esagerando.
Non succederà assolutamente niente.
Si è fatto una pecora, mica è uno stupratore seriale di bambini!
È un problema facilmente risolvibile con una chiacchierata.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi sembra che stiate un po' esagerando.
> Non succederà assolutamente niente.
> Si è fatto una pecora, mica è uno stupratore seriale di bambini!
> È un problema facilmente risolvibile con una chiacchierata.


ah, tu da giornalista non la pubblicheresti!?!?!? Nel gossip, ovviamente! O nel settore 'dicerie popolari'....
Comunqeu quel che volevo dire è che il peggio che potesse aspettarsi era di essere sulle bocche altrui (ovviamente non accadrà perchè lei non parlerà, lui neppure la psicologa è vincolata dal segreto professionale), non il manicomio!!!!!! (che come dice persa nemmeno esiste più!)


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, tu da giornalista non la pubblicheresti!?!?!? Nel gossip, ovviamente! O nel settore 'dicerie popolari'....
> Comunqeu quel che volevo dire è che il peggio che potesse aspettarsi era di essere sulle bocche altrui (ovviamente non accadrà perchè lei non parlerà, lui neppure la psicologa è vincolata dal segreto professionale), non il manicomio!!!!!! (che come dice persa nemmeno esiste più!)



Credo che nessun giornalista pubblicherebbe una notizia così banale che si è ripetuta milioni di volte nella storia dell'umanità.
È una deviazione sessuale come tante altre.
Come quella degli uomini eterosessuali che pagano per andare con un transessuale.
Uno finisce sui giornali solo se è Lapo o Ronaldo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che nessun giornalista pubblicherebbe una notizia così banale che si è ripetuta milioni di volte nella storia dell'umanità.
> È una deviazione sessuale come tante altre.
> Come quella degli uomini eterosessuali che pagano per andare con un transessuale.
> Uno finisce sui giornali solo se è Lapo o Ronaldo.


 Mi dispiace per te che la trovi normale e innocua. 
Probabilimente non ti turberebbe scoprire una storia di tua moglie con un doberman...


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te che la trovi normale e innocua.
> Probabilimente non ti turberebbe scoprire una storia di tua moglie con un doberman...



Che bella immagine mi hai fatto venire in mente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















 
Sai benissimo anche tu che:


È molto     differente penetrare ed essere penetrati.
Gli uomini e le     donne vivono il sesso diversamente.
Non esiste una     diffusa tradizione secolare di rapporti sessuali tra donne e     dobermann.
 
 
È chiaro che è una perversione sessuale che va stroncata.
Non so se il marito di Disperata abbia avuto da adolescente rapporti con pecore e se questo possa aver influito sul suo comportamento attuale.
Credo che per lui questi atti non siano molto differenti da un rapporto con una bambola gonfiabile.
Non lo qualificherei come uno squilibrato.
Secondo me dovrebbe parlarne con la moglie, fare tutte le analisi del caso e se necessario farsi aiutare da uno psicologo.
Non mi sembra la fine del mondo.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Che bella immagine mi hai fatto venire in mente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo in toto, mi pare che per quanto sia squallida la cosa le reazioni siano esagerate, la pecora in questo caso (almeno spero) è un oggetto, parlarne senza paure sarebbe la cosa più giusta.


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Ottobre 2008)

parlargli sicuramente, ma poi lasciarlo ancora più sicuramente.
ho letto tutti i thread di disperata e sinceramente nn so come faccia a nn essere impazzita....io impazzirei!!
A parte lo schifo schifoso che più schifoso nn si può, ma solo il pensiero di aver avuto rapporti con lui dopo che lui....beh, si pecorava la dolly, e che magari i miei figli sono stati concepiti tra un "pascolo" e l'altro.....noooooo NOOOOOO MA RGAZZI, CHE STATE A' Dì????
COME SI PUO' TOLLERARE UNA COSA DEL GENERE???
sparire....sparire....sparire..... lei e i figli.
SUBITO!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Che bella immagine mi hai fatto venire in mente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi sembra che poni differenze squalificanti per gli uomini.
Anche chi avesse rapporti con la bambola gonfiabile mi preoccuperebbe.
Evidentemente (lo dimostra la mia disavventura matrimoniale:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non riesco a capire molto della sessualità maschile...ma mi auguro che non sia come la vedi tu.


----------



## Iago (3 Ottobre 2008)

*.....*

...noto con piacere che aumenta il numero di teste come la mia...

...l'unica cosa che consigliate è quella di togliere un padre a dei figli!
...mah??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Che bella immagine mi hai fatto venire in mente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Angel ha detto:


> Concordo in toto, mi pare che per quanto sia squallida la cosa le reazioni siano esagerate,* la pecora in questo caso (almeno spero) è un oggetto,* parlarne senza paure sarebbe la cosa più giusta.





mirtilla ha detto:


> parlargli sicuramente, ma poi lasciarlo ancora più sicuramente.
> ho letto tutti i thread di disperata e sinceramente nn so come faccia a nn essere impazzita....io impazzirei!!
> *A parte lo schifo schifoso che più schifoso nn si può, ma solo il pensiero di aver avuto rapporti con lui dopo che lui....beh, si pecorava la dolly, e che magari i miei figli sono stati concepiti tra un "pascolo" e l'altro.....noooooo NOOOOOO MA RGAZZI, CHE STATE A' Dì????*
> *COME SI PUO' TOLLERARE UNA COSA DEL GENERE???*
> ...


 *Evidentemente anche gli uomini nulla capiscono della sessualità femminile e che una cosa del genere suscita una repulsione profonda psicologica, fisica e spirituale* e fa mettere in dubbio di non essere diversa per lui da un animale o da qualsiasi pertugio utilizzabile (vivo o artificiale) e questo provoca solo avvilimento, disgusto e allontanamento.


----------



## Iago (3 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> parlargli sicuramente, ma poi lasciarlo ancora più sicuramente.
> ho letto tutti i thread di disperata e sinceramente nn so come faccia a nn essere impazzita....io impazzirei!!
> A parte lo schifo schifoso che più schifoso nn si può, ma solo il pensiero di aver avuto rapporti con lui dopo che lui....beh, si pecorava la dolly, e che magari i miei figli sono stati concepiti tra un "pascolo" e l'altro.....noooooo NOOOOOO MA RGAZZI, CHE STATE A' Dì????
> COME SI PUO' TOLLERARE UNA COSA DEL GENERE???
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Evidentemente anche gli uomini nulla capiscono della sessualità femminile e che una cosa del genere suscita una repulsione profonda psicologica, fisica e spirituale* e fa mettere in dubbio di non essere diversa per lui da un animale o da qualsiasi pertugio utilizzabile (vivo o artificiale) e questo provoca solo avvilimento, disgusto e allontanamento.



va bene...d'accordo...

è in quello che ho messo in rosso che non ci siamo...non ha diritto su quello!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> va bene...d'accordo...
> 
> è in quello che ho messo in rosso che non ci siamo...non ha diritto su quello!


Tu non riesci a capire quel senso di repulsione e di estraneità totale ...un orrore che dà il brividi e che, evidentemente, come uomini (mi auguro non tutti) non riuscite nemmeno a immaginare.


----------



## Iago (3 Ottobre 2008)

*!!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non riesci a capire quel senso di repulsione e di estraneità totale ...un orrore che dà il brividi e che, evidentemente, come uomini (mi auguro non tutti) non riuscite nemmeno a immaginare.



Evidentemente tu non riesci a capire che i figli sono di entrambi...non riesci a capire che i figli devono continuare ad avere un padre...non riesci a capire che le motivazioni personali di una donna (seppur legittime, non giudico questo, non sta a me, qualsiasi scelta personale và rispettata e resta PERSONALE!) non devono passare sulla pelle dei figli, e l'orrore che dà i brividi... sono le donne che la pensano come te (per fortuna siete poche!)...che credono di avere il diritto di proprietà sui figli, sulle loro sorti, sul veicolamento dei loro affetti verso il loro padre e verso il mondo, e che tendono sempre a usare i figli tutte le volte che ne hanno l'opportunità.


Vuoi capire che l'uomo della storia, probabilmente è malato? 
Vuoi capire che le malattie si curano? (...ti sposasti in chiesa? sei cattolica?)

NO! 

TOGLIAMOCI I FIGLI, E AI FIGLI TOGLIAMOCI IL PADRE!!

Che bell'esempio signora maestra...


Ma lo sai qual'è una delle primissime cose che dice un avvocato al proprio cliente (uomo!) che va per separarsi, se la moglie lo ha tradito??

-Anche se facesse la prostituta sul marciapiede, se ottempera ai suoi doveri di madre, nessun giudice le toglierà mai i figli!

..evidentemente dai tuoi discorsi, nella tua mentalità... non esiste la reciprocità, non esiste il diritto alla paternità, e fai di tutto per negare a dei bambini il diritto di avere un padre.


Il mio primo consiglio a Disperata è stato quello di andare da un professionista (psicologo o psichiatra) che le facesse luce in questa storia anomala, molto particolare e incomprensibile ai più, per cercare di gestire al meglio la situazione (senza mai, umanamente, negarle eventualmente, il suo schifo, il suo orrore e chi più ne ha più ne metta...)

Il tuo primo consiglio è stato quello di far di tutto per togliergli i figli.

Sentiremo Disperata cosa ci dirà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Evidentemente tu non riesci a capire che i figli sono di entrambi...non riesci a capire che i figli devono continuare ad avere un padre...non riesci a capire che le motivazioni personali di una donna (seppur legittime, non giudico questo, non sta a me, qualsiasi scelta personale và rispettata e resta PERSONALE!) non devono passare sulla pelle dei figli, e l'orrore che dà i brividi... sono le donne che la pensano come te (per fortuna siete poche!)...che credono di avere il diritto di proprietà sui figli, sulle loro sorti, sul veicolamento dei loro affetti verso il loro padre e verso il mondo, e che tendono sempre a usare i figli tutte le volte che ne hanno l'opportunità.
> 
> 
> Vuoi capire che l'uomo della storia, probabilmente è malato?
> ...


Forse se la smettessi di attribuirmi cose che non ho detto e mentalità e una vita che non mi appartengono e di offendermi per la mia professione ...già sarebbe una buona cosa. Qual è la tua professione?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un uomo con una malattia del genere provoca un vero orrore e mi sconvolge che tanti uomini non comprendano.
A un uomo affetto da una malattia del genere (ma qualsiasi impulso si può controllare, e il fatto che uno non controlli un impulso del genere è decisamente inquietante) io non mi sentirei a mio agio a fargli frequentare i bambini (e non per alcuna equivalenza tra bestialità e pedofilia, ma perché una persona che vedrei come non affidabile) senza la presenza di altre persone. Non ho poi idea quale decisione potrebbe prendere un giudice qualora la moglie volesse porre il problema.
Tuttociò non giustifica il volermi inserire in una categoria di donne che usa i figli contro il marito per varie ragioni. Non conosco neppure nessuna donna di quella tipologia.


----------



## Iago (3 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Forse se la smettessi di attribuirmi cose che non ho detto e mentalità e una vita che non mi appartengono e di offendermi per la mia professione ...già sarebbe una buona cosa. Qual è la tua professione?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè? stai ritrattando? ...non le hai consigliato di togliergli i figli?

nessuna offesa alla tua professione, non usare questi mezzucci, si dà il caso che a me non affidano bambini a cui dovrei insegnare a vivere...tesoro, non vedere offese dove non ci sono dimenticando (prima) di non offendere tu, come l'ultima volta hai fatto.

...per quanto riguarda le categorie...le hai inserite tu nel discorso qualche intervento fà, hai parlato di "uomini" (hai scritto "mi auguro non tutti")  che hanno o che non hanno, non mi ricordo neanche (discorso che denota un pregresso e persistente rancore verso la categoria!) ...mi sono limitato a risponderti sul tuo esempio...anche mia moglie ormai ragiona da cristiana, e credevo fosse l'ultima della specie...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Cioè? stai ritrattando? ...non le hai consigliato di togliergli i figli?
> 
> nessuna offesa alla tua professione, non usare questi mezzucci, si dà il caso che a me non affidano bambini a cui dovrei insegnare a vivere...tesoro, non vedere offese dove non ci sono dimenticando (prima) di non offendere tu, come l'ultima volta hai fatto.
> 
> ...per quanto riguarda le categorie...le hai inserite tu nel discorso qualche intervento fà, hai parlato di "uomini" (hai scritto "mi auguro non tutti") che hanno o che non hanno, non mi ricordo neanche (discorso che denota un pregresso e persistente rancore verso la categoria!) ...mi sono limitato a risponderti sul tuo esempio...anche mia moglie ormai ragiona da cristiana, e credevo fosse l'ultima della specie...


Lo ripeto se a me fosse accaduta una cosa del genere i figli non glieli farei frequentare senza la mia presenza...per la salvaguardia dei figli...nonostante il continuare a vederlo sarebbe per me una fatica enorme.
Io non ho offeso, ma sono veramente sconvolta dagli uomini che come te, Angel e Giobbe (con i quali ho concordato tante volte e proprio per questo mi hanno ancor più colpita) trovino la bestialità un comportamento deviante accettabile.
In quanto alla tua opinione su di me e sulle mie capacità professionali e umane...tranquillo non mi offende.
Tu che professione svolgi?


----------



## Old Angel (4 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo ripeto se a me fosse accaduta una cosa del genere i figli non glieli farei frequentare senza la mia presenza...per la salvaguardia dei figli...nonostante il continuare a vederlo sarebbe per me una fatica enorme.
> Io non ho offeso, ma sono veramente sconvolta dagli uomini che come te, Angel e Giobbe (con i quali ho concordato tante volte e proprio per questo mi hanno ancor più colpita)* trovino la bestialità un comportamento deviante accettabile.*
> In quanto alla tua opinione su di me e sulle mie capacità professionali e umane...tranquillo non mi offende.
> Tu che professione svolgi?


Ferma ferma...nessuno ha detto che la cosa sia accettabile, ma a differenza di un tradimento con una persona in cui ci si mette testa e che per quanto possa fare meno schifo la cosa,e sicuramente più facile beccarsi qualche malattia anche grave, il comportamento di sto tipo è da malati e da curare.


----------



## Iago (4 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo ripeto se a me fosse accaduta una cosa del genere i figli non glieli farei frequentare senza la mia presenza...per la salvaguardia dei figli...nonostante il continuare a vederlo sarebbe per me una fatica enorme.
> Io non ho offeso, ma sono veramente sconvolta dagli uomini che come te, Angel e Giobbe (con i quali ho concordato tante volte e proprio per questo mi hanno ancor più colpita) trovino la bestialità un comportamento deviante accettabile.
> In quanto alla tua opinione su di me e sulle mie capacità professionali e umane...tranquillo non mi offende.
> Tu che professione svolgi?



Il bidello!


...non stiamo discutendo se io trovo accettabili i comportamenti deviati, stiamo discutendo che nonostante non fosse pedofilo...vuoi togliere il padre a dei bambini!

(chiaro, no?)

...cmq, aspettiamo Disperata, che se ha seguito il tuo consiglio, sarà andata dall'avvocato, e ci aggiornerà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Il bidello!
> 
> 
> ...non stiamo discutendo se io trovo accettabili i comportamenti deviati, stiamo discutendo che nonostante non fosse pedofilo...vuoi togliere il padre a dei bambini!
> ...


Non trovi che sia un po' vigliacco provocarmi sul mio lavoro, che ho dichiarato, e rifiutarsi di dare materiale per fare altrettanto?
Non ho alcuna intenzione di farlo, non è nel mio stile (non ti piace, ma a me sì), ma volevo evidenziare il tuo e di altri.
La gravità che viene attribuita ai comportamenti e il ribrezzo che provoca sono causa delle reazioni.
Non credo che legalmente siano cose che i giudici ritengono rilevanti (a Cicciolina il figlio non si sono sognati di sottrarlo), ma resta da parte mia e da parte dell'interessata il disgusto e l'idea dell'inopportunità di una frequentazione intima.
Per reciproca fortuna non ci siamo sposati e il problema di trovare accordi di separazione non ci ha toccati.


----------



## Iago (4 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non trovi che sia un po' vigliacco provocarmi sul mio lavoro, che ho dichiarato, e rifiutarsi di dare materiale per fare altrettanto?
> Non ho alcuna intenzione di farlo, non è nel mio stile (non ti piace, ma a me sì), ma volevo evidenziare il tuo e di altri.
> La gravità che viene attribuita ai comportamenti e il ribrezzo che provoca sono causa delle reazioni.
> Non credo che legalmente siano cose che i giudici ritengono rilevanti (a Cicciolina il figlio non si sono sognati di sottrarlo), ma resta da parte mia e da parte dell'interessata il disgusto e l'idea dell'inopportunità di una frequentazione intima.
> Per reciproca fortuna non ci siamo sposati e il problema di trovare accordi di separazione non ci ha toccati.



Ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta che non ho mai detto che devono continuare a stare insieme e fare l'amore se lei non vuole più...ti ripeto che il problema per me si pone, quando tu (che lavori con i bambini, e quindi uso all'uopo l'esempio, e non per fare una gara sulle professioni... stiamo parlando di bambini, e ne dovresti sapere più di me, e per questo l'ho usato!!) hai consigliato di allontanare i bambini dal padre...PUNTO 

trovo il tuo comportamento terrorismo puro, altro che vigliaccheria...(che poi l'hai anche specificato chiaramente perchè vuoi sapere quello che faccio nella vita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  er usarlo contro a ogni piè sospinto 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta che non ho mai detto che devono continuare a stare insieme e fare l'amore se lei non vuole più...ti ripeto che il problema per me si pone, quando tu (che lavori con i bambini, e quindi uso all'uopo l'esempio, e non per fare una gara sulle professioni... *stiamo parlando di bambini, e ne dovresti sapere più di me*, e per questo l'ho usato!!) hai consigliato di allontanare i bambini dal padre...PUNTO
> 
> trovo il tuo comportamento terrorismo puro, altro che vigliaccheria...(che poi l'hai anche specificato chiaramente perchè vuoi sapere quello che faccio nella vita...
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2008)

a freddo, pragmaticamente, potrei anche dare ragione a giobbe  pensando che ci troviamo di fronte (dando per vera la storia ...cosa su cui nutro seri dubbi)
ad una pratica dalla quale sono passati uomini che si ritenevano e ritengono "normali" , padri di famiglia dignitosi , onesti....etc
certo, se penso minimamente di trovarmi di fronte ad un marito mentre compie un atto del genere....sento addosso tutto l'orrore di persa e la fatica di considerare quella "bestia " un genitore degno.
non toglierei mai il padre ai figli ma li tutelerei accertandomi che dietro questa impossibilità a trattenere impulsi sessuali di questo tipo non vi siano anche altre problematiche da insicurezza, frustrazione...
insomma una bella revisione psicologica ,psichiatrica, psicanalitica...e fisica non farebbe certo male
come moglie ...il recupero è veramente difficile.non gliela farei


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Quanto è strano il mondo!
Persa non ti azzardare più a dire che gli uomini hanno minore sensibilità. A me una cosa del genere fa rizzare i capelli. Non capisco come gli ometti qui sopra possano scrivere certe cose.
Per me non è uguale ogni pertugio. Mi piacerebbe che la finissimo con questi luoghi comuni generati da de-generati.
Come si fa a dire che siccome era una pratica comune ... ecc. ecc. Ma comune a chi? Ai pastori che vivevano mesi e mesi da soli? Ma mica tutti lo facevano ... e se anche fosse stata una pratica comune ... solo per questo la vogliamo innalzare a rango di "quasi normale"?
Voi siete totalmente andati!
Io credo che gli toglierei i figli. D'altra parte un uomo o una donna che amano tali perversioni come possono essere buoni genitori?


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta che non ho mai detto che devono continuare a stare insieme e *fare l'amore se lei non vuole più.*..ti ripeto che il problema per me si pone, quando tu (che lavori con i bambini, e quindi uso all'uopo l'esempio, e non per fare una gara sulle professioni... stiamo parlando di bambini, e ne dovresti sapere più di me, e per questo l'ho usato!!) hai consigliato di allontanare i bambini dal padre...PUNTO
> 
> trovo il tuo comportamento terrorismo puro, altro che vigliaccheria...(che poi l'hai anche specificato chiaramente perchè vuoi sapere quello che faccio nella vita...
> 
> ...


Capisco che sei da ricovero!
Secondo te è normale che la moglie voglia farsi "penetrare" da uno che lo infila in ogni dove?
Quando leggo queste cose, poi, mi convinco che ho ragione. Uno che ragiona così non può essere, poi, sano di mente per altro. E che cazzo!


----------



## Iago (4 Ottobre 2008)

*uno...*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Capisco che sei da ricovero!
> Secondo te è normale che la moglie voglia farsi "penetrare" da uno che lo infila in ogni dove?
> Quando leggo queste cose, poi, mi convinco che ho ragione. Uno che ragiona così non può essere, poi, sano di mente per altro. E che cazzo!



...tempo fà ho capito che sei stronz o  (anzi, coglione per la precisione...) e non capisci un cazzo, che non sei degno della mia considerazione e sei pregato di non tentare mai più nessuna interazione con me.


----------



## Old Angel (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quanto è strano il mondo!
> Persa non ti azzardare più a dire che gli uomini hanno minore sensibilità. A me una cosa del genere fa rizzare i capelli. Non capisco come gli ometti qui sopra possano scrivere certe cose.
> Per me non è uguale ogni pertugio. Mi piacerebbe che la finissimo con questi luoghi comuni generati da de-generati.
> Come si fa a dire che siccome era una pratica comune ... ecc. ecc. Ma comune a chi? Ai pastori che vivevano mesi e mesi da soli? Ma mica tutti lo facevano ... e se anche fosse stata una pratica comune ... solo per questo la vogliamo innalzare a rango di "quasi normale"?
> ...


Non comprendo questo vostro gusto di travisare le parole degli altri....forse na nuova forma di perversione?


----------



## Old lele51 (5 Ottobre 2008)

*credo che...*

come al solito una parola in più e nel momento algido di una discussione abbastanza seria diventa motivo di polemiche e insulti senza senso e fine a se stesse... credo che la nostra amica cerca una parola di conforto... un aiuto per avviarla sulla giusta strada da percorrere-
Il fatto in sè è da manualistica psichiatrica e trattato come malattia, nello stesso indice dove troviamo la zoofilìa troviamo anche la pedoflia, e altre MALATTIE di indole psichica che convergono in un solo punto... le persone affette semplicemente non sono affidabili nel rapportarsi con il resto della società. La scoperta della nostra amica la ritengo non solo aggiacciante ma capisco alla perfezione la paura che la avvolge... avete banalizzato la situazione ma la reazione del soggetto è imprevedibile, non credo che si limiti a "due chiacchere" per risolvere la cosa... e anche se un medico arrivi a risolvere il suo disagio, mettendomi nei panni della nostra amica non credo che il suo matrimonio meriti una opportunità di sopravvivenza, semplicemente non credo che ci sia altra soluzione che il divorzio, l'affidamento dei figli sicuramente nessun giudice lo metterà in discussione e credo che non si tratti di togliere o meno dei figli a un padre, questa discussione può darsi nel contesto di mancanze da parte della donna, ma questo "uomo", credo che abbia perso i figli prima ancora di generarli.
Credo che la nostra amica abbia bisogno di cambiare analista, trovare uno che la aiuti anche ad avviare le procedure legali con  un avvocato per uscire da questo inferno... ripeto ha tutto il diritto ad aver paura, la reazione del marito non sarà programmata ma innaspettata e forse autolesionante... e sicuramente a le non frega se queste pratiche sono più o meno normali... le bambole di plastica, i viados, gli animali, e altri tipi di deviazioni sono quello, DEVIAZIONI del buon senso e del sano sesso di una mente normale...
non esiste normalità nel trombarsi una pecora... una bambola gonfiabile o una donna con il pisello... scusatemi ma per come si stanno mettendo le cose in questo mondo do grazie a Dio che si avvicina il mio capolinea... e non invidio per niente il futuro che aspetta ai miei figli... speriamo che tutto vada bene per loro e i pertner che scelgano per la loro vita.
Lele.


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta che non ho mai detto che devono continuare a stare insieme e fare l'amore se lei non vuole più...ti ripeto che il problema per me si pone, quando tu (che lavori con i bambini, e quindi uso all'uopo l'esempio, e non per fare una gara sulle professioni... stiamo parlando di bambini, e ne dovresti sapere più di me, e per questo l'ho usato!!) hai consigliato di allontanare i bambini dal padre...PUNTO


 
Dopo attenta lettura dei vostri botta e risposta ti domando:
IAGO, tu hai dei figli no?
Ecco, per un momento pensa a ciò che rappresenti per loro, a ciò che gli insegni, all'esempio di uomo che sei per loro, alla persona a cui fanno riferimento per il loro sviluppo emozionale e psicologico.....pensaci e poi trombati una pecora. Con che coraggio riusciresti a guardarli ancora in faccia? con che coraggio potresti erigerti a modello educativo per loro??
E poi mettiti nei panni di tua moglie.... cosa dovrebbe fare secondo te?? Lasciarti frequentare i bambini in modo che tu possa trasmettergli tutto il tuo "amore per gli animali??"
Senti qui non si tratta di togliere dei figli ad un padre, ma di dare a quei figli la possibilità di vivere e crescere in maniera corretta (poi quello che è giusto o no è a discrezione delle persone).
I figli vedranno il padre, come in ogni divorzio, nn è che si può sparire così dalla faccia della terra, ma a mio parere il giudice dovrà essere al corrente del fatto e ordinare delle visite sorvegliate. Almeno finchè i bambini sono piccoli.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bhè gliel'ho detto...la sua reazione è stata: "sono malato e non riesco a guarire" ed è crollato a piangere. Mi ha detto che se voglio divorziare ho tutte le ragioni, ma è una sua perversione che continua da quando era ragazzo, ad intermittenza e della quale non ha mai parlato a nessuno perchè ovviamente sapeva che la sua vita si sarebbe rovinata, ha reagito con calma, è stato quieto, mi ha scongiurato di badare a lui perchè senza di me non saprebbe che fare, io l'ho guardato sono scoppiata a piangere e l'ho abbracciato, so che è strano ma in quei momenti ho visto il marito di sempre, non so quello che dico, so solo che vorrei perdonarlo, ma la realtà fa male, gli ho consigliato di andare da uno psicoterapeuta diverso dal mio, ha accettato, non so quello che farò, so solo che è una brava persona e che non voglio rovinargli la vita, se divorzierò dirò che mi ha tradito con una donna e terrò questo segreto tra me la mia amica e lui.
Che confusione...


----------



## Old lele51 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Bhè gliel'ho detto...la sua reazione è stata: "sono malato e non riesco a guarire" ed è crollato a piangere. Mi ha detto che se voglio divorziare ho tutte le ragioni, ma è una sua perversione che continua da quando era ragazzo, ad intermittenza e della quale non ha mai parlato a nessuno perchè ovviamente sapeva che la sua vita si sarebbe rovinata, ha reagito con calma, è stato quieto, mi ha scongiurato di badare a lui perchè senza di me non saprebbe che fare, io l'ho guardato sono scoppiata a piangere e l'ho abbracciato, so che è strano ma in quei momenti ho visto il marito di sempre, non so quello che dico, so solo che vorrei perdonarlo, ma la realtà fa male, gli ho consigliato di andare da uno psicoterapeuta diverso dal mio, ha accettato, non so quello che farò, so solo che è una brava persona e che non voglio rovinargli la vita, se divorzierò dirò che mi ha tradito con una donna e terrò questo segreto tra me la mia amica e lui.
> Che confusione...


Bene, il primo passo l'hai fatto, e la sua risposta è stata ragionevole, ora resta a te se te la senti di aiutarlo e andare avanti con il vostro rapporto o cambiare vita, è dura ma non impossibile, non ho elementi per giudicare la possibilità di guarire da questo tipo di malattie, un psicoterapeuta dovrebbe  confermartele, ma sei tu e solo tu che dovrai far fronte al tutto...
un abraccio e in bocca al lupo, almeno il peso del segreto te lo sei scaricato, adesso comincia un nuovo percorso della tua vita... auguri sinceri.
Lele


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Dopo attenta lettura dei vostri botta e risposta ti domando:
> IAGO, tu hai dei figli no?
> Ecco, per un momento pensa a ciò che rappresenti per loro, a ciò che gli insegni, all'esempio di uomo che sei per loro, alla persona a cui fanno riferimento per il loro sviluppo emozionale e psicologico.....pensaci e poi trombati una pecora. Con che coraggio riusciresti a guardarli ancora in faccia? con che coraggio potresti erigerti a modello educativo per loro??
> E poi mettiti nei panni di tua moglie.... cosa dovrebbe fare secondo te?? Lasciarti frequentare i bambini in modo che tu possa trasmettergli tutto il tuo "amore per gli animali??"
> ...



...forse non hai letto tutto,

...userò un paio di esempi (reali! gente che conosco...) così come hai fatto tu:

-se una moglie inizia a bere, diventa alcoolista, lavora, dirige la casa, ha rapporti civili ecc ecc ...però beve, beve tutte le volte che può e quindi molto spesso è ubriaca...ti chiedo...è un buon esempio educativo? i suoi filgi diventeranno a loro volta alcolisti? (ho sentito con le mie orecchie sua figlia adolescente che a seguito di un rimprovero dalla mamma ha detto: vabbuò si si...già stai 'mbriac! traduzione. va bene sisi, già stai ubriaca! ed era pomeriggio)

-sempre famiglie regolari, moderne, intelligenti...lui inizia a giocare (di tutto) appena riceve lo stipendio se lo gioca pari pari, anni e anni a sperperare, a legare la propria vita con tutti (figli in primis) alle perdite o alla vincite...i suoi figli diventeranno giocatori?

oppure i figli delle lesbiche, o i figli dei ladri, o i figli dei terroristi, dei camorristi,degli assassini, dei malati di cancro o semplicemente di tutti quelli che hanno gli amanti eccetera eccetera (è solo una questione di accettazione in base alla propria apertura mentale!!)


...allontaniamo tutti i figli di questi personaggi che sicuramente anch'essi NON  sono un modello educativo e formativo??


...quindi secondo me, avete una visione limitata della vita, nell'ultimo intervento di Disperata ho letto questo:

_mi ha scongiurato di badare a lui perchè senza di me non saprebbe che fare, io l'ho guardato sono scoppiata a piangere e l'ho abbracciato, so che è strano ma in quei momenti ho visto il marito di sempre,_

come vogliamo interpretarlo?

ancora le consigliamo di scappare via con i figli al seguito o iniziamo a ragionare un pochino?


P.s.: ...e poi ho detto "un padre a dei figli" è molto diverso, in cima alla piramide delle importanze io ci metto i bambini, voi ci mettete i vostri interessi personali...ed è tutto dire!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*A me*

Sinceramente trovo il tutto agghiacciante.....trovo inammissibile la vita accanto a ad una persona con simili perversioni...e non credo possa esser un esempio educativo per i suoi figli...anzi tutt'altro...una deviazione della sessualità niente male....!!


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente trovo il tutto agghiacciante.....trovo inammissibile la vita accanto a ad una persona con simili perversioni...e non credo possa esser un esempio educativo per i suoi figli...anzi tutt'altro...una deviazione della sessualità niente male....!!



Oscuro, anche per me è così!

...non sono d'accordo quando consigliano di emarginarlo...và curato con attenzione e cura, e dovrebbe (dico dovrebbe) pensarci la moglie, (se ce la fà!) e se non ce la fà devono farsi aiutare...ma leggere "scappa da lui e portati via i figli" mi disgusta più della scopata con la pecora.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*iago*

D'accordo....!!Zio eddy a ripreso con le cazzate...ho una rabbia....e son due....lisbona e genova....!!!


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo....!!Zio eddy a ripreso con le cazzate...ho una rabbia....e son due....lisbona e genova....!!!



...l'ha fatta grossa con la sostituzione di Lavezzi, (ieri ho sentito che ci hanno offerto 13 milioni di euro!!)  zio eddy,ormai non è più congruo (bel termine, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   lo ringraziamo per tutto quello che ha fatto, per tutti i risultati che ci ha fatto raggiungere...gli diamo un bacio in fronte e lo mandiamo a pascolare...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*...........*

A pascolare le pecore......!!anche domenica festival delle cazzate....hamsik inguardabile....e poi basta con sto cavolo di turn over....tu ha capito chi son i difensori titolari?


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A pascolare le pecore......!!anche domenica festival delle cazzate....hamsik inguardabile....e poi basta con sto cavolo di turn over....*tu ha capito chi son i difensori titolari?*


NO!

(vado...ciao)


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Ciao*

Ciao!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

facciamo finta che sia tutto vero...

mi fate capire come riuscite a minimizzare una cosa del genere? a me viene il voltastomaco solo al pensiero di avere avuto accanto per tutta una vita, un uomo che si scopa gli animali.

che vada aiutato? perfetto, qualcuno lo aiuti. ma lo si tratti per quello che è: un pervertito.


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> facciamo finta che sia tutto vero...
> 
> mi fate capire come riuscite a minimizzare una cosa del genere? a me viene il voltastomaco solo al pensiero di avere avuto accanto per tutta una vita, un uomo che si scopa gli animali.
> 
> che vada aiutato? perfetto, qualcuno lo aiuti. ma lo si tratti per quello che è: un pervertito.


ma che dici ???

se è iniziata da giovane è tutto normale, chi di noi maschietti  non ha fatto le prime esperienze così ?

poi sai, l'amore è pazzerello ... si vede che a lui è rimasta nel cuore, con la casa grande comunque il problema lo risolvono, in fondo lo sanno solo in 3 più qualche centinaio del forum


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*...........*

A pensarlo mi viene.....solo il voltastomaco...ma che schifo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Premetto che non credo a sta storia manco se la vedo..comunque un uomo che non riesce a trattenere il "desiderio" e che lo ficca in ogni pertugio possibile immaginabile potrebbe tranquillamente farsi bambini, quaglie, e quant'altro
Allora jago ci può stare che sia malato..proprio per questo la prima cosa che faccio è tutelare i figli ed evitare che vada in giro per la casa scrocchiando le dita e chiamando micio micio..


poi te la rigiro...se tua moglie si facesse cani, maiali e asini..saresti così tollerante e comprensivo comunque??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma che dici ???
> 
> se è iniziata da giovane è tutto normale, chi di noi maschietti non ha fatto le prime esperienze così ?
> 
> poi sai, l'amore è pazzerello ... si vede che a lui è rimasta nel cuore, con la casa grande comunque il problema lo risolvono, in fondo lo sanno solo in 3 più qualche centinaio del forum


già, non ci pensavo, anche io devo dire che ricordo con un certo affetto quel collie...
e sono sicura che molti qua dentro, giobbe in primis, troveranno la cosa normalissima.


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi sembra che stiate un po' esagerando.
> Non succederà assolutamente niente.
> Si è fatto una pecora, mica è uno stupratore seriale di bambini!
> È un problema facilmente risolvibile con una chiacchierata.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> già, non ci pensavo, anche io devo dire che ricordo con un certo affetto quel collie...
> e sono sicura che molti qua dentro, giobbe in primis, troveranno la cosa normalissima.


in effetti Giobbe, per quel poco che lo conosco qui nel forum mi ha sorpreso ....

il _si è fatto una pecora_ detto con nonchalance mi suona più stonato di Tricarico a Sanremo .... che si risolva poi con una chiaccherata l'acuto finale ... chiaccherata tra chi poi ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque pure io sono più per la bufala che per la pecora ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> in effetti Giobbe, per quel poco che lo conosco qui nel forum mi ha sorpreso ....
> 
> il _si è fatto una pecora_ detto con nonchalance mi suona più stonato di Tricarico a Sanremo .... che si risolva poi con una chiaccherata l'acuto finale ... chiaccherata tra chi poi ?
> 
> ...


 
sorpreso è dire poco. quello che trovo allucinante è che se disperata si fosse presentata raccontando d'aver trovato il marito su un mucchio di fieno con la contadinella, ci sarebbero state parole più severo verso il maledetto traditore, irrispettoso dei sentimenti della moglie. E poi cavolo, la contadinella sarebbe stata un'altra donna: gelosia, invidia e quant'altro sarebbero stati giustificati. 
Mentre il compagno che si tromba una pecora, ma sì, è una cosa da prendere sottogamba perché tra una donna e una pecora, in teoria, non c'è rivalità. Non c'è il rischio che il marito di disperata scappi con la pecora. E il fatto che lui sia un deviato mentale, bhè, pazienza, sarà anche un deviato, ma rimane dentro casa.

su questo sono d'accordissimo. e vediamo di non mandare in _vacca_ il thread con tutti questi animali.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Angelo*

Guarda a me sta storia da il voltastomaco e non è facile....non c'ènulla da prendere sottogamba...anzi....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda a me sta storia da il voltastomaco e non è facile....non c'ènulla da prendere sottogamba...anzi....!!!


 
non ce l'ho assolutamente con te oscuro, ma con chi ha sminuito la faccenda difendendo a spada tratta lo sventrapecora.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Angelo*

Vabbè spero le finalità della difesa siano solo goliardiche....perchè seriamente, è da vomito....!!!Io non sò cosa ci sia da salvare....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè spero le finalità della difesa siano solo goliardiche....perchè seriamente, è da vomito....!!!Io non sò cosa ci sia da salvare....!!!


 
io temo che non siano goliardiche. si è urlato allo scandalo davanti all'idea di allontanare i bambini dal padre.
io francamente, sarò stronza, ma non affiderei mai due bambini a un elemento del genere. e punto.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Io*

Io credo che ci siano tutti i crismi dell'allontanamento coatto....!!Poi ognuno è libero di aver la propria idea....certo mi devono spiegare con quale modalità i figli possano crescere ed aver una sana educazione sessuale da un padre che và a pecore....!Insomma non credo un sano esempio...siamo seri!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io temo che non siano goliardiche. si è urlato allo scandalo davanti all'idea di allontanare i bambini dal padre.
> io francamente, sarò stronza, ma non affiderei mai due bambini a un elemento del genere. e punto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che cogliona!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
scusate, non volevo. ma ero seria da troppo tempo


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma che dici ???
> 
> se è iniziata da giovane è tutto normale, chi di noi maschietti non ha fatto le prime esperienze così ?


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...forse non hai letto tutto,
> 
> ...userò un paio di esempi (reali! gente che conosco...) così come hai fatto tu:
> 
> ...


*Invece caro è proprio il contrario quello che dico: i figli PRIMA DI TUTTO!!*


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ce l'ho assolutamente con te oscuro, ma con chi ha sminuito la faccenda difendendo a spada tratta lo sventrapecora.


 
siamo dalla stessa parte allora, grazie! Credevo di dire scemenze!


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> se è iniziata da giovane è tutto normale, chi di noi maschietti non ha fatto le prime esperienze così ?


 
vi prego, ditemi che non è vero......


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ma sono pirla io o veramente (tu mirtilla) non si riesce a cogliere l'ironia di toujours?


----------



## Old mirtilla (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma sono pirla io o veramente (tu mirtilla) non si riesce a cogliere l'ironia di toujours?


 
ironia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ironia?


certo che sì mirtilla, del resto anche io ho detto che non dimentico di quel collie, ma giuro che non è vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	





diciamo che dopo tutte le follie che si sono dette su questo argomento, capisco sia prevenuta


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*io*

Io da uomo non ci riuscirei....neanche a sforzarmi....!!Ma come si può?


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Medu*

Ho capito....mi chiedo come si possa fare??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito....mi chiedo come si possa fare??


uffaaaaaaaaaaaaa

vedi sopra


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Ottobre 2008)

Io continuo a pensare che sia una perversione sessuale come tante altre.


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che sia una perversione sessuale come tante altre.


io la penso come te, e girando in internet devo dire che c'è di molto peggio
in più penso che sia curabile e vada necessariamente fatto da uno specialista


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che sia una perversione sessuale come tante altre.


non oso chiederti quali siano le tue.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non oso chiederti quali siano le tue.


 Neanch'io


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*No*

Manco per niente....non è una perversione come tante altre..... è prorpio una porcheria!!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

non ditemi che è una novità il sesso con gli animali, ci sono anche dei film con cani, cavalli ecc.
il maiale è poco usato perchè ce l'ha a cavatappi... dai su

certo che fa schifo ma è una perversione accertata e anche curabile
comunque mi fanno molto più schifo i pedolfili, o i viaggi del sesso per andare con le dodicenni in vendita


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Matilde*

Sinceramente io se beccassi la mia compagna con un cavallo....la lascerei...mica per altro...per invidia!!!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> non ditemi che è una novità il sesso con gli animali, ci sono anche dei film con cani, cavalli ecc.
> il maiale è poco usato perchè ce l'ha a cavatappi... dai su
> 
> certo che fa schifo ma è una perversione accertata e anche curabile
> comunque mi fanno molto più schifo i pedolfili, o i viaggi del sesso per andare con le dodicenni in vendita


Non direi proprio... i pedofili non fanno schifo, sono da eliminare dal pianeta ...

Chi lo fa con gli animali ... è solo da compatire assieme a chi li guarda con gusto ...


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Non direi proprio... i pedofili non fanno schifo, sono da eliminare dal pianeta ...
> 
> Chi lo fa con gli animali ... è solo da compatire assieme a chi li guarda con gusto ...


ok
schifo era gentile... sai, ci guardano...
la pena di morte

comunque dei viaggi del sesso per andare con le 12enni non fanno schifo a nessuno?! 
sono diventati un'abitudine come la crociera sul Nilo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> non ditemi che è una novità il sesso con gli animali, ci sono anche dei film con cani, cavalli ecc.
> il maiale è poco usato perchè ce l'ha a cavatappi... dai su
> 
> certo che fa schifo ma è una perversione accertata e anche curabile
> *comunque mi fanno molto più schifo i pedolfili, o i viaggi del sesso per andare con le dodicenni in vendita*


ma che stai dicendo? siccome non è una novità, allora è lecita?

o forse lo è perché è una perversione accertata? 

anche la pedofilia lo è, ma non per questo il pedofilo merita comprensione (io lo sopprimerei, si può dire?). che vuol dire che comunque ti fanno molto più schifo questi? 
scusa ma rimango allibita davanti questa precisazione, come se qualcuno potesse pensarla in maniera diversa.

p.s. i viaggi del sesso per andare con le *dodicenni*, non rientrano forse nella pedofilia?
e ti fanno solo schifo i pedofili? secondo me non sono paragoni o esempi da fare. sembra di mettere sullo stesso piano due cose che non c'entrano nulla l'una con l'altra.


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

a me chi fa sesso con gli animali fa vomitare.
lo considero un povero sfigato che non potendo confrontarsi coi suoi simili sfoga i suoi istinti  più squallidi e sfigati con una bestia.
per me dovrebbero andare in galera pure loro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ok
> schifo era gentile... sai, ci guardano...
> la pena di morte
> 
> ...


a mò?


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*brugola*

In galera no...che gli fai un favore......in manicomio si....!!


----------



## Old Disperata78 (10 Ottobre 2008)

e' tutto cosi' strano, sta accadendo tutto in un attimo, e' passato un mese circa, ma e' come se l'accaduto fosse stato ieri. Oggi, dopo 2 sedute, mio marito ha avuto la spiegazione di questa sua perversione: durante un'ipnosi regressiva lo psicoterapeuta e' riuscito a scoprire che in torno ai 3 anni di eta', una pecora salvo' lui la vita e cosi' ora sente il bisogno di sdebitarsi in qualche modo, appagando questo suo pensiero inconscio con questo gesto. Si dice spesso che la vita e' imprevedibile e certe cose sono davvero sconvolgenti, quest'ultimo mese e' stato per me il piu' intenso della mia vita, nel bene o nel male sto capendo molto a riguardo dell'essere umano, ora spero che in qualche modo questa situazione trovi un risvolto, ho bisogno di capire cosa voglio. Dico solo che ognuno di noi avrebbe bisogno di uno psicoterapeuta personale, davvero interessante come riescono a far vedere la vita da una prospettiva incredibilmente VIVA.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> e' tutto cosi' strano, sta accadendo tutto in un attimo, e' passato un mese circa, ma e' come se l'accaduto fosse stato ieri. Oggi, dopo 2 sedute, mio marito ha avuto la spiegazione di questa sua perversione: durante un'ipnosi regressiva lo psicoterapeuta e' riuscito a scoprire che in torno ai 3 anni di eta', una pecora salvo' lui la vita e cosi' ora sente il bisogno di sdebitarsi in qualche modo, appagando questo suo pensiero inconscio con questo gesto. Si dice spesso che la vita e' imprevedibile e certe cose sono davvero sconvolgenti, quest'ultimo mese e' stato per me il piu' intenso della mia vita, nel bene o nel male sto capendo molto a riguardo dell'essere umano, ora spero che in qualche modo questa situazione trovi un risvolto, ho bisogno di capire cosa voglio. Dico solo che ognuno di noi avrebbe bisogno di uno psicoterapeuta personale, davvero interessante come riescono a far vedere la vita da una prospettiva incredibilmente VIVA.


Come ha fatto la pecora a salvare la vita a tuo marito?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Ottobre 2008)

comunque vorrei sapere come questa pecora gli ha salvato la vita.

sarà la solita (...) banale storia di lui rimasto orfano abbandonato nella cascina e lei l'ha allattato e adottato? una sorta di mowgli dei giorni (e paesi) nostri insomma... il libro della cascina...

oppure l'avrà strappato alle voglie di un ariete? vorrei proprio sapere da cosa nasce tanta riconoscenza..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> e' tutto cosi' strano, sta accadendo tutto in un attimo, e' passato un mese circa, ma e' come se l'accaduto fosse stato ieri. Oggi, dopo 2 sedute, mio marito ha avuto la spiegazione di questa sua perversione: durante un'ipnosi regressiva lo psicoterapeuta e' riuscito a scoprire che in torno ai 3 anni di eta', una pecora salvo' lui la vita e cosi' ora sente il bisogno di sdebitarsi in qualche modo, appagando questo suo pensiero inconscio con questo gesto. Si dice spesso che la vita e' imprevedibile e certe cose sono davvero sconvolgenti, quest'ultimo mese e' stato per me il piu' intenso della mia vita, nel bene o nel male sto capendo molto a riguardo dell'essere umano, ora spero che in qualche modo questa situazione trovi un risvolto, ho bisogno di capire cosa voglio. Dico solo che ognuno di noi avrebbe bisogno di uno psicoterapeuta personale, davvero interessante come riescono a far vedere la vita da una prospettiva incredibilmente VIVA.


 Nella vita, reale o virtuale, bisognerebbe porsi dei limiti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nella vita, reale o virtuale, bisognerebbe porsi dei limiti.


 
dici che ha esagerato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici che ha esagerato?


 ...anche a volersi impegnare a bere di tutto ...i sassi non sono liquidi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è che gusto ci sia...
> voglio dire..


 Ci sono tanti tipi di perversioni.
E' tanto tempo che ho abbandonato la presunzione di capirle.
Di fronte a certe cose riconosco la mia totale incompetenza.


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti tipi di perversioni.
> E' tanto tempo che ho abbandonato la presunzione di capirle.
> Di fronte a certe cose riconosco la mia totale incompetenza.


Ma riconoscerai senz'altro l'emarginazione, oramai lei ha fatto terra bruciata intorno a se


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma riconoscerai senz'altro l'emarginazione, oramai lei ha fatto terra bruciata intorno a se


Riesce sempre ad attirare l'attenzione con alcuni racconti e ...atteggiamenti amichevoli con altri...


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riesce sempre ad attirare l'attenzione con alcuni racconti e ...atteggiamenti amichevoli con altri...


SI, ma oramai e' diventata (quasi)   innocua


----------



## Old Disperata78 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Di nuovo la maleducazione prende il sopravvento, si vede che avete molto a cui pensare nella vostra vita... la pecora lo salvò indirettamente, mentre il bimbo si trovava nel cascinale , cadde picchiò la testa, suo zio e suo padre, grazie al belare di una pecora che si trovava vicino al bimbo, si accorsero prontamente che il bimbo era caduto e riuscirono a portarlo all'ospedale, ammetto però che questa volta da come ho scritto poteva sembrare una presa in giro, ma ribadisco la verdicità del fatto, comunque c'è gente che interviene prontamente solo per sfottere...immagino come in realtà siano persone cattive o superficiali nei confronti di chi soffre.!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Di nuovo la maleducazione prende il sopravvento, si vede che avete molto a cui pensare nella vostra vita... la pecora lo salvò indirettamente, mentre il bimbo si trovava nel cascinale , cadde picchiò la testa, suo zio e suo padre, grazie al belare di una pecora che si trovava vicino al bimbo, si accorsero prontamente che il bimbo era caduto e riuscirono a portarlo all'ospedale, ammetto però che questa volta da come ho scritto poteva sembrare una presa in giro, ma ribadisco la verdicità del fatto, comunque c'è gente che interviene prontamente solo per sfottere...immagino come in realtà siano persone cattive o superficiali nei confronti di chi soffre.!


 Ma era un cane o una pecora?
Non conosco per nulla le pecore, ma credo che siano poco intelligenti.
Gesù paragona gli uomini alle pecore e se stesso al buon pastore.
Una volta ho sentito in una predica alla domenica il prete dire che una pecora è talmente poco intelligente che se si allontana 200 metri dal gregge si perde e non sa più raggiungere il gregge.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Di nuovo la maleducazione prende il sopravvento, si vede che avete molto a cui pensare nella vostra vita... la pecora lo salvò indirettamente, mentre il bimbo si trovava nel cascinale , cadde picchiò la testa, suo zio e suo padre, grazie al belare di una pecora che si trovava vicino al bimbo, si accorsero prontamente che il bimbo era caduto e riuscirono a portarlo all'ospedale, ammetto però che questa volta da come ho scritto poteva sembrare una presa in giro, ma ribadisco la verdicità del fatto, comunque c'è gente che interviene prontamente solo per sfottere...immagino come in realtà siano persone cattive o superficiali nei confronti di chi soffre.!


Giusto per offrire altro materiale da rielaborare.

Non è tanto il fatto che possa essere stato attribuito a una pecora il suo ritrovamento da infante che suscita "perplessità" quanto la terapia con l'ipnosi regressiva e l'attribuzione, da parte del terapeuta, a questo fatto la propensione di tuo marito, la prognosi favorevole in tempi brevi e il tuo rimangiarti il disgusto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giusto per offrire altro materiale da rielaborare.
> 
> Non è tanto il fatto che possa essere stato attribuito a una pecora il suo ritrovamento da infante che suscita "perplessità" quanto la terapia con l'ipnosi regressiva e l'attribuzione, da parte del terapeuta, a questo fatto la propensione di tuo marito, la prognosi favorevole in tempi brevi e il tuo rimangiarti il disgusto.


sicura di non essere Natalia Aspesi?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Peccato che è tutto reale, che poi ci vogliate credere o no, a me sostanzialmente non cambia niente, era giusto per poterne sfogarmi anche in un forum.

Forse non avete capito che è un ricordo che ha dentro di lui, nessuno in famiglia ha mai detto che la pecora ha belato e lo zio ed il padre sono accorsi a salvarlo, è nella sua convinzione di aver sentito la pecora che lo ha salvato, non a caso la versione che sapevamo in famiglia era semplicemente che cadde, battè la testa e fu portato al pronto soccorso. Mio marito attribuisce il verso della pecora ad un aiuto nei suoi confronti, poi sarà una bugia, forse avete ragione, forse no, però è il racconto che lui mi ha riferito, ora non so magari vuole cercare di mettersi in buona luce e togliersi un po' di fango che lo ricopre, ma io ci credo, soprattutto perchè non trovo per quale motivo mi dovrebbe mentire ora che so della sua perversione, ma se durante l'ipnosi ha riferito quell'evento e per di più fino ad ora ogni tanto gli è capitato di eseguire quell'atto perverso, un motivo ci sarà. Forse era semplicemente un belato casuale o forse era realmente una sorta di "miracolo", sta di fatto che la vicenda che mi è stata raccontata è che la spiegazione che lo psicoterapeuta ha dato lui:
la pecora in qualche modo lo ha salvato e si sente debitore. 

Spero che prima o dopo la si smetterà di fare battutine stupide, altrimenti me ne andrò, non che freghi molto a voi, però era giusto un mio sfogo personale di cui ogni tanto ho comodo espellere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Peccato che è tutto reale, che poi ci vogliate credere o no, a me sostanzialmente non cambia niente, era giusto per poterne sfogarmi anche in un forum.
> 
> Forse non avete capito che è un ricordo che ha dentro di lui, nessuno in famiglia ha mai detto che la pecora ha belato e lo zio ed il padre sono accorsi a salvarlo, è nella sua convinzione di aver sentito la pecora che lo ha salvato, non a caso la versione che sapevamo in famiglia era semplicemente che cadde, battè la testa e fu portato al pronto soccorso. Mio marito attribuisce il verso della pecora ad un aiuto nei suoi confronti, poi sarà una bugia, forse avete ragione, forse no, però è il racconto che lui mi ha riferito, ora non so magari vuole cercare di mettersi in buona luce e togliersi un po' di fango che lo ricopre, ma io ci credo, soprattutto perchè non trovo per quale motivo mi dovrebbe mentire ora che so della sua perversione, ma se durante l'ipnosi ha riferito quell'evento e per di più fino ad ora ogni tanto gli è capitato di eseguire quell'atto perverso, un motivo ci sarà. Forse era semplicemente un belato casuale o forse era realmente una sorta di "miracolo", sta di fatto che la vicenda che mi è stata raccontata è che la spiegazione che lo psicoterapeuta ha dato lui:
> la pecora in qualche modo lo ha salvato e si sente debitore.
> ...


 Fagli cambiare terapeuta.
Ma tu stai ancora con lui?
Sei andata da un avvocato?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ma era un cane o una pecora?
> Non conosco per nulla le pecore, ma credo che siano poco intelligenti.
> Gesù paragona gli uomini alle pecore e se stesso al buon pastore.
> Una volta ho sentito in una predica alla domenica il prete dire che una pecora è talmente poco intelligente che se si allontana 200 metri dal gregge si perde e non sa più raggiungere il gregge.


Guarda Giobbe non a caso c'è la famosa leggenda delle pecore che si buttano giù dal burrone una dopo l'altra, non ci voleva il prete...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fagli cambiare terapeuta.
> Ma tu stai ancora con lui?
> Sei andata da un avvocato?


L'avvocato lo ho già contattato, abbiamo già discusso del tutto, ha già le carte pronte, devo solo confermare lui la mia decisione finale.

No io non sto con lui, devo ancora capire cosa penso sia giusto, affrontare un problema reale o scappare come farebbero in molti, è facile emarginare chi ha bisogno di aiuto, ma mio marito non mi ha tradito con una donna, è un problema che ha sin da giovane, in qualche modo mi sentirei una codarda, può sembrare stupido, ma in una situazione così non è che le cose abbiano un gran senso e qualcosa che ho dentro mi fa vedere in mio marito del buono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> L'avvocato lo ho già contattato, abbiamo già discusso del tutto, ha già le carte pronte, devo solo confermare lui la mia decisione finale.
> 
> No io non sto con lui, devo ancora capire cosa penso sia giusto, affrontare un problema reale o scappare come farebbero in molti, è facile emarginare chi ha bisogno di aiuto, ma mio marito non mi ha tradito con una donna, è un problema che ha sin da giovane, in qualche modo mi sentirei una codarda, può sembrare stupido, ma in una situazione così non è che le cose abbiano un gran senso e qualcosa che ho dentro mi fa vedere in mio marito del buono.


 Una cosa del genere o fa ribrezzo o non lo fa.
Il fatto che lui abbia bisogno di curarsi è innegabile, ma non è una cosa di cui è diventato consapevole e per la quale ha chiesto aiuto, ma una cosa che ha praticato tranquillamente mentre aveva contemporaneamente rapporti con te.
Ora si è deciso a una terapia solo perché scoperto. Il terapista non sei tu. Tu credi a una terapia che lui ti riferisce per la quale la prognosi è breve e semplice?
Cosa stai aspettando per decidere?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

No no, io credo che lui mi stia dicendo la verità, lui non è guarito, lui ha bisogno di cure  costanti e va 4-5 giorni a settimana dallo psicoterapeuta, per di più non mi avrebbe detto che ha avuto nuovamente un rapporto con una pecora prima che io dicessi lui di averlo visto. il mio psicoterapeuta mi ha consigliato di aspettare, comunque se bisogna guardare le cose al microscopio è saltato fuori che in realtà ognuno di noi tradisce anche se solo con il pensiero il proprio partner, magari ce lo si nega ma in realtà è così che vanno le cose, la pulsione sessuale è suprema a tutto, non a caso c'è un cambio della temperatura del sangue o di una sostanza, ora non ricordo bene, nella zona dei nostri genitali, quando passano di fronte alla nostra vista immagini di persone nude oppure di persone che si baciano, se poi si assiste ad un filmato "spinto" il cambiamento della temperatura è più elevato, questo è quello che mi ha detto lo psicoterapeuta, in termini più tecnici ovviamente


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

A me fa ribrezzo la cosa che ha fatto, ma non lui.
Sto aspettando di capire cosa voglio realmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> A me fa ribrezzo la cosa che ha fatto, ma non lui.
> Sto aspettando di capire cosa voglio realmente.


 Per me le due cose non sono separabili.
Buona fortuna


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> No no, io credo che lui mi stia dicendo la verità, lui non è guarito, lui ha bisogno di cure costanti e va 4-5 giorni a settimana dallo psicoterapeuta, per di più non mi avrebbe detto che ha avuto nuovamente un rapporto con una pecora prima che io dicessi lui di averlo visto. il mio psicoterapeuta mi ha consigliato di aspettare, comunque se bisogna guardare le cose al microscopio è saltato fuori che in realtà ognuno di noi tradisce anche se solo con il pensiero il proprio partner, magari ce lo si nega ma in realtà è così che vanno le cose, la pulsione sessuale è suprema a tutto, non a caso c'è un cambio della temperatura del sangue o di una sostanza, ora non ricordo bene, nella zona dei nostri genitali, quando passano di fronte alla nostra vista immagini di persone nude oppure di persone che si baciano, se poi si assiste ad un filmato "spinto" il cambiamento della temperatura è più elevato, questo è quello che mi ha detto lo psicoterapeuta, in termini più tecnici ovviamente


Stai traslando il suo rapporto da zoofilo ad un rapporto quasi umano...

In pratica hai iniziato a giustificarlo...senza aver ancora elaboarto, nè tu nè lui fino in fondo il significato che ha soprattutto per te ...lui secondo te ha capito cosa questo ha significato per te?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Più che giustificarlo, ho capito che lui stesso ci soffre per questa cosa e capisco che non è propriamente colpa sua. In qualche modo ha capito cosa sto passando.
Vedrò che fare il tempo parlerà da sè.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me le due cose non sono separabili.
> Buona fortuna


Scusa eh ma se tu fossi malata in questo modo ti farebbe piacere? io penso ti auto-schiferesti(ciò che fa lui)... però guarda il tutto da fuori non ti lascia un senso di vuoto incolmabile? non ti fa riflettere che lui ne soffre? Ho letto il suo diario segreto e ovviamente lui ci soffre come un cane, è incredibile come possono soffrire le persone...


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Più che giustificarlo, ho capito che lui stesso ci soffre per questa cosa e capisco che non è propriamente colpa sua. In qualche modo ha capito cosa sto passando.
> Vedrò che fare il tempo parlerà da sè.



Abbi fiducia nello psicoterapeuta. Finchè non dirà il dottore che la terapia è finita non interrompetela anche se lui si sente guarito.
Se hai pazienza con il tempo la malattia si può sconfiggere. Se lo psicoterapeuta non ce la fa c'è l'analista. Ti dico che però occorrono anni e soldi.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

ma anche la pecora va dallo psicoterapeuta vero??


----------



## Iago (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> A me fa ribrezzo la cosa che ha fatto, ma non lui.
> Sto aspettando di capire cosa voglio realmente.

























Hai tutta la mia solidarietà!

...non mollare!


...e non badare a chi non ha spazio per l'amore nel suo cuore.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà!
> 
> ...non mollare!
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè scusa...da una che ha raccontato una storia del genere sentirsi parlare della marmottina che incarta la cioccolata....c'est paradossal!!


Senti ma quanti anni hai? mi auguro non più di 20, no perchè a volte dimentico che sui forum c'è gente piccola.

Forse tu sei su sto forum perchè ti diverti a ridere delle disgrazie altrui o a fare la vittima o la traditrice, io invece sono qua per una causa seria, quindi sparisci da sto thread.
Scommetto che nella realtà sei molto più codarda mentre sui forum fai la gradassona, avresti il coraggio di fronte a me di comportarti così? io penso di no...come io sono da compatire per ciò che mi è accaduto, tu 6 da compatire per come sei un insetto fastidioso; piuttosto di prendertela con gente sul  forum, sfogati nella vita reale con chi ti deride...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Senti ma quanti anni hai? mi auguro non più di 20, no perchè a volte dimentico che sui forum c'è gente.
> 
> Forse tu sei su sto forum perchè ti diverti a ridere delle disgrazie altrui o a fare la vittima o la traditrice, io invece sono qua per una causa seria, quindi sparisci da sto thread, scommetto che nella realtà sei molto più codarda mentre sui forum fai la gradassona, avresti il coraggio di fronte a me di comportarti così? io penso di no...come io sono da compatire per ciò che mi è accaduto, tu 6 da compatire per come sei un insetto fastidioso; piuttosto di prendertela con gente sul  forum, sfogati nella vita reale con chi ti deride...


tu sei da compatire certamente, ma non per ciò che ti è accaduto ma per lo spreco di energie e parole che sprechi per stupire ed inventarti palle.
e io sto dove mi pare. Chiaro?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà!
> 
> ...non mollare!
> 
> ...


Grazie Iago, fin dall'inizio sei stato un utente che mi ha preso sul serio, gradirei molto se qualcun' altro prendesse esempio da te...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu sei da compatire certamente, ma non per ciò che ti è accaduto ma per lo spreco di energie e parole che sprechi per stupire ed inventarti palle.
> e io sto dove mi pare. Chiaro?


Chiaro un corno bambina, io non sto prendendo in giro nessuno a differenza di quello che fai te...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Chiaro un corno bambina, io non sto prendendo in giro nessuno a differenza di quello che fai te...


senti cocca, se entri e decidi di scrivere determinate cose in un forum PUBBLICO  ti becchi quel che viene senza rompere tanto i coglioni.
Una volta che decidi di rendere PUBBLICHE  certe confessioni o cose personali smettono di essere tue e personali.
Se non ti piace non so che dirti. problemi tuoi.
Come i consigli ti prendi anche le prese per il culo.
E ripeto: se non ti va non scrivere.
Ora è più chiaro?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti cocca, se entri e decidi di scrivere determinate cose in un forum PUBBLICO  ti becchi quel che viene senza rompere tanto i coglioni.
> Una volta che decidi di rendere PUBBLICHE  certe confessioni o cose personali smettono di essere tue e personali.
> Se non ti piace non so che dirti. problemi tuoi.
> Come i consigli ti prendi anche le prese per il culo.
> ...


Ma è inutile che fai la saputella viscida medusa (il tuo nick la dice lunga). Tu parti con il presupposto che sia lecito burlarsi di certe cose, anche se teoricamente in un forum dovrebbe esserci dialogo ed una certa moderazione, però qua bhò, anarchia totale e prese in giro gratis. Se non credi in ciò che dico, perchè rompere? C'è scritto chiaramente ad inizio thread che non si tratta di uno scherzo, era  già stato chiuso l'altro, capisco che tu non abbia molto da fare nella vita, ma non è che bisogna rompere a chi proprio a te non ha fatto nulla, prenditela con le persone reali che ti urtano, non con me che manco mi conosci...poi oh mi avete  anche dato del fake: avete verificato e non lo sono, per quale motivo dovrei raccontare una storia simile? Stattene nel tuo brodo senza fare la simpaticona di turno la quale sfotte per aumentare la sua reputazione. Comunque ci ho azzeccato prima, nella realtà sei come dicevo io, si vede da come eviti tutte le domande


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Ma è inutile che fai la saputella viscida medusa (il tuo nick la dice lunga). Tu parti con il presupposto che sia lecito burlarsi di certe cose, anche se teoricamente in un forum dovrebbe esserci dialogo ed una certa moderazione, però qua bhò, anarchia totale e prese in giro gratis. Se non credi in ciò che dico, perchè rompere? C'è scritto chiaramente ad inizio thread che non si tratta di uno scherzo, era  già stato chiuso l'altro, capisco che tu non abbia molto da fare nella vita, ma non è che bisogna rompere a chi proprio a te non ha fatto nulla, prenditela con le persone reali che ti urtano, non con me che manco mi conosci...poi oh mi avete  anche dato del fake: avete verificato e non lo sono, per quale motivo dovrei raccontare una storia simile? Stattene nel tuo brodo senza fare la simpaticona di turno la quale sfotte per aumentare la sua reputazione. Comunque ci ho azzeccato prima, nella realtà sei come dicevo io, si vede da come eviti tutte le domande


quali domande cialtrona?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

ah fai pure la finta stupida, chi è che nella vita reale ti ha reso così viscida? il papà che ti picchiava? i genitori divorziati? le amiche che ti deridono? il tuo corpo non in linea? qualche insucesso?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> ah fai pure la finta stupida, chi è che nella vita reale ti ha reso così viscida? il papà che ti picchiava? i genitori divorziati? le amiche che ti deridono? il tuo corpo non in linea? qualche insucesso?


no, una pecora da bambina mi belò troppo forte nell'orecchio.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma se tu fossi malata in questo modo ti farebbe piacere? io penso ti auto-schiferesti(ciò che fa lui)... però guarda il tutto da fuori non ti lascia un senso di vuoto incolmabile? non ti fa riflettere che lui ne soffre? Ho letto il suo diario segreto e ovviamente lui ci soffre come un cane, è incredibile come possono soffrire le persone...



Un uomo che tiene un diario segreto???
Mai sentito in vita mia!
Ma neanche un ghei. Neanche di quelli passivi!
Posso accettare la pecora, ma il diario segreto mai!
Separati subito!


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un uomo che tiene un diario segreto???
> Mai sentito in vita mia!
> Ma neanche un ghei. Neanche di quelli passivi!
> Posso accettare la pecora, ma il diario segreto mai!
> Separati subito!


 stai diventando birichino sai?


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Ma è inutile che fai la saputella viscida medusa (il tuo nick la dice lunga). Tu parti con il presupposto che sia lecito burlarsi di certe cose, anche se teoricamente in un forum dovrebbe esserci dialogo ed una certa moderazione, però qua bhò, anarchia totale e prese in giro gratis. Se non credi in ciò che dico, perchè rompere? C'è scritto chiaramente ad inizio thread che non si tratta di uno scherzo, era già stato chiuso l'altro, capisco che tu non abbia molto da fare nella vita, ma non è che bisogna rompere a chi proprio a te non ha fatto nulla, prenditela con le persone reali che ti urtano, non con me che manco mi conosci...poi oh mi avete anche dato del fake: avete verificato e non lo sono, per quale motivo dovrei raccontare una storia simile? Stattene nel tuo brodo senza fare la simpaticona di turno la quale sfotte per aumentare la sua reputazione. Comunque ci ho azzeccato prima, nella realtà sei come dicevo io, si vede da come eviti tutte le domande


 





   ma da quando la conosci a medù?
non è viscida, anzi.. è molto diretta, con due palle così!!! e se permetti è una grande!!!
dai non te la prendere.. in effetti quel che scrivi può sembrare una bufala e forse proprio perchè sembra tanto assurda può essere vera... ma se permetti qualche dubbio può esserci in noi?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

non fai neanche ridere, tornate in mare...


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, una pecora da bambina mi belò troppo forte nell'orecchio.


non fai neanche ridere, tornate in mare...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> non fai neanche ridere, tornate in mare...


tra le varie opzioni (quella di andare a cagare però te la consiglio) hai il tasto ignore.
premilo e non rompere più le palle.


----------



## Old giulia (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> ......  lui ha bisogno di cure costanti e va 4-5 giorni a settimana dallo psicoterapeuta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (13 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un uomo che tiene un diario segreto???
> Mai sentito in vita mia!


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un uomo che tiene un diario segreto???
> Mai sentito in vita mia!
> Ma neanche un ghei. Neanche di quelli passivi!
> Posso accettare la pecora, ma il diario segreto mai!
> Separati subito!


Anch'io non pensavo che gli uomini avessero un diario segreto, ne parlai con lo psicoterapeuta e mi disse che in realtà ce ne sono moltissimi di uomini con diari segreti, tant'è che mi elencò anche uomini storici che ne possederono; tra i tanti nomi che mi disse mi viene in mente proprio uno psicologo: Jung!


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra le varie opzioni (quella di andare a cagare però te la consiglio) hai il tasto ignore.
> premilo e non rompere più le palle.


Diventi sempre più acidella, mi sa proprio che ci ho azzeccato in qualche punto che ho elencato nei post precedenti.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Diventi sempre più acidella, mi sa proprio che ci ho azzeccato in qualche punto che ho elencato nei post precedenti.


eh sì, infatti ti consiglio di evitare di mandare tuo marito dal psicoterapeuta avendo una moglie così brillante in psicologia.
Non mi sembri però così disperata come dici se hai voglia di continuare a rompere le palle a me. vedi che il forum è anche terapeutico?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Diventi sempre più acidella, mi sa proprio che ci ho azzeccato in qualche punto che ho elencato nei post precedenti.


 Non sprecare energie con chi non apprezza il tuo amore eroico che ti fa superare quel che per tanti sarebbe insuperabile.
E tu stai seguendo una psicoterapia?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sprecare energie con chi non apprezza il tuo amore eroico che ti fa superare quel che per tanti sarebbe insuperabile.
> E tu stai seguendo una psicoterapia?


non è che se tu hai superato lo scetticismo tutti debbano fare lo stesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che se tu hai superato lo scetticismo tutti debbano fare lo stesso.


 Io l'ho superato?
Altroché io ho certezze!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io l'ho superato?
> Altroché io ho certezze!!!


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh sì, infatti ti consiglio di evitare di mandare tuo marito dal psicoterapeuta avendo una moglie così brillante in psicologia.
> Non mi sembri però così disperata come dici se hai voglia di continuare a rompere le palle a me. vedi che il forum è anche terapeutico?


eh sì, allora prima ho centrato in pieno.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è da quando l'ho chiesto che si è rivoltata come un pedalino!!


io ho adottato un maiale a distanza.
posso adottare anche questa sfortunata creatura


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> non fai neanche ridere, tornate in mare...


 pensa a risolvere i tuoi problemi e per nessun motivo devi smettere di far vedere il padre ai tuoi figli....il forum deve essere un passatempo  eun luogo di confronto...ammetti che qualcuno possa nn crederti.....lascia stare e prosegui per la tua strada cercando di ricompore i pezzi....sarà tostissima


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pensa a risolvere i tuoi problemi e per nessun motivo devi smettere di far vedere il padre ai tuoi figli....il forum deve essere un passatempo  eun luogo di confronto...ammetti che qualcuno possa nn crederti.....lascia stare e prosegui per la tua strada cercando di ricompore i pezzi....sarà tostissima


Guarda che io ho sempre manifestato il mio disinteresse al fatto che gli utenti ci credano o no, il problema però sta nel non intasare il thread con prese in giro, non capisco perchè postare se non ci si crede, anzi forse l'ho capito, qualcuno non ha niente di meglio da fare che sfogarsi con chi neanche ha mai visto.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Guarda che io ho sempre manifestato il mio disinteresse al fatto che gli utenti ci credano o no, il problema però sta nel non intasare il thread con prese in giro, non capisco perchè postare se non ci si crede, anzi forse l'ho capito, qualcuno non ha niente di meglio da fare che sfogarsi con chi neanche ha mai visto.


oppure ritiene la presa per il culo esagerata


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

purtroppo su questo hai ragione, non posso dire niente...anche se perseverare in certi modi, senza avere la certezza, può essere evitato, soprattutto dopo mie continue richieste di  essere seri, poi a dirla tutta non è che ad ogni battutina rispondevo a tono, solo che leggere pagine e pagine di solo derisioni, lo ritengo sbagliato.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

adesso sono seria. Se tu avessi letto una storia di questo genere ci avresti creduto? prova ad essere onesta e rispondi.
e come mai spacchi a me e non a tutti quelli che ti han presa per il culo?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> adesso sono seria. Se tu avessi letto una storia di questo genere ci avresti creduto? prova ad essere onesta e rispondi.
> e come mai spacchi a me e non a tutti quelli che ti han presa per il culo?


semplicemente la famosissima goccia che fa traboccare il vaso, ho letto qualche tuo commento e mi son chiesta: "ma che vuole?". Detto sinceramente io probabilmente avrei fatto qualche battutina, oppure non avrei detto niente, non so in genere se non credo ad una cosa o ci sorrido e lancio una battuta, o la evito, dipende poi da quanto mi convolge emotivamente, in alcuni casi sarei stata anche meschina, però avrei dovuto conoscere la persona ed essere coinvoltanel discorso. Eppure a viverla sembra quasi che faccia parte della normalità, non nel senso di "è normale che gli uomini abbiano perversioni con le pecore", bensì diventa un qualcosa che può accadere realmente, al contrario di ciò che pensavo fossero solo leggende, un po' come l'ateo che acquista la fede in un Dio!


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Ottobre 2008)

ma a nessuno sembra strano che un uomo abbia un diario segreto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma a nessuno sembra strano che un uomo abbia un diario segreto?


 No. Mio cognato tiene il diario dai 18 anni.
Io ho smesso di scriverlo a 23.


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No. Mio cognato tiene il diario dai 18 anni.
> Io ho smesso di scriverlo a 23.


non mi sembra prassi comune comunque..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non mi sembra prassi comune comunque..


 E' l'unico che io conosca.
Ma non consco neppure donne adulte che scrivano ancora il diario.


----------



## Old giulia (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' l'unico che io conosca.
> Ma non consco neppure donne adulte che scrivano ancora il diario.


 
Io me lo sono fatto regalare da mio marito... dopo qualche mese dalla scoperta del  suo tradimento.... perchè non riuscivo a comunicare se non urlando e offendendo, pensavo che magari avendo tempo di riflettere sarei riuscita ad esprimere il mio dolore.
Il diario ha ancora le pagine bianche... in compenso ci siamo rivolti ad uno psicoterapeuta.


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2008)

*ah no?*



Italia1 ha detto:


> non mi sembra prassi comune comunque..


 

Comunque é in buona compagnia, pensa ad Andreotti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' l'unico che io conosca.
> Ma non consco neppure donne adulte che scrivano ancora il diario.





giulia ha detto:


> Io me lo sono fatto regalare da mio marito... dopo qualche mese dalla scoperta del suo tradimento.... perchè non riuscivo a comunicare se non urlando e offendendo, pensavo che magari avendo tempo di riflettere sarei riuscita ad esprimere il mio dolore.
> Il diario ha ancora le pagine bianche... in compenso ci siamo rivolti ad uno psicoterapeuta.


 
Io avevo un blog su libero, o  scrivevo sul mio cellulare nelle note....poi ho cancellato tutto. Mi è servito per leggere il mio dolore. Per capirmi nel mio dolore. Serve. Ma poi si deve cancellare o stracciare. A  metabolizzazione avvenuta non serve più. Basta il ricordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Io avevo un blog su libero, o scrivevo sul mio cellulare nelle note....poi ho cancellato tutto. Mi è servito per leggere il mio dolore. Per capirmi nel mio dolore. Serve. Ma poi si deve cancellare o stracciare. A metabolizzazione avvenuta non serve più. Basta il ricordo.


Si usa di più il diario in adolescenza perché scrivendo si riescono a fermare i pensieri e rileggendo a riflettere e riordinarli e si ha bisogno di un modo per dialogare e conoscere quella persona nuova che stiamo imparando a conoscere: noi stesse.
Lo stesso può avvenire durante l'elaborazione di un tradimento. Periodi ci sono ...in fondo anche il forum è un diario...
Così come ci sono periodi di lettura folle e periodi di "analfabetismo".


----------



## Old sperella (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si usa di più il diario in adolescenza perché scrivendo si riescono a fermare i pensieri e rileggendo a riflettere e riordinarli e si ha bisogno di un modo per dialogare e conoscere quella persona nuova che stiamo imparando a conoscere: noi stesse.
> Lo stesso può avvenire durante l'elaborazione di un tradimento. Periodi ci sono ...in fondo anche il forum è un diario...
> Così come ci sono periodi di lettura folle e periodi di "analfabetismo".


Lo consigliano anche gli psicologi , in periodi di forte stress , indecisioni e depressione . Aiuta ad elaborare . Andrebbero poi riletti .


----------



## Old Disperata78 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Io direi che un diario segreto è forse una momentanea esternazione implicita per poi trascenderla facendola leggere a qualcuno di fidato. Perchè ha aspettato la vicenda? Sarebbe stato meno scioccante per me, non dico molto, ma vedere quella scena è stato l'apogeo dell'assurdo, dello schifo, del dolore...non capisco l'utilità del tenerselo per sè, io il mio diarietto lo avevo da giovane, ora preferisco parlare di tutto alle giuste persone, che tristezza pensare di essere sempre stata all'oscuro su una questione così enorme, anni e anni di matrimonio più una conoscenza da giovani. Ora capisco da dove arriva il suo odio per la vita, ha sempre avuto paura agli inizi rivelare i suoi sentimenri proprio per quel motivo, leggo questo diario e rimango stordita, come ho fatto a non accorgemene, perchè capitano queste cose? Che spiegazione può esistere? Forse ha ragione veramente quando mi dice "Ricordati non c'è niente di più triste del non amare sè stessi."


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' l'unico che io conosca.
> Ma non consco neppure donne adulte che scrivano ancora il diario.


 eccomi....quando la rabbia è tanta e l'alternativa e prendere a *****tti chiunque ti capiti a tiro è meglio tenere un diario; idem se ritieni che non ci sia nessuno con cui condividere quella rara gioia che ti capita di vivere...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Comunque é in buona compagnia, pensa ad Andreotti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andreotti è andreotti...il presunto marito di disperata è un fattore...non che un fattore non possa/non abbia le capacità/la volgia di tenere un diario...un zoofilo (parlerei di zoomania) che tiene un diario...forse è più facile trovare un ago in un pagliaio...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Chissa' se tutta sta fantasia non sia scattata da questo film

http://www.vivacinema.it/articolo/zoo-trailer-e-locandina-del-film-scandalo/2593/


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chissa' se tutta sta fantasia non sia scattata da questo film
> 
> http://www.vivacinema.it/articolo/zoo-trailer-e-locandina-del-film-scandalo/2593/


spero il protagonista sia schiattato col culo sfondato dal cavallo..
Minchia che squallore. Non sapendo più come scavare nella merda umana si cerca di coninvolgere nella merda anche gli animali


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> spero il protagonista sia schiattato col culo sfondato dal cavallo..
> Minchia che squallore. Non sapendo più come scavare nella merda umana si cerca di coninvolgere nella merda anche gli animali


Nel film c'e' un attore che recita la parte, ma la storia e' vera:


Il film, il cui nome deriva dall’appellativo con cui si autodefinisce la comunità web degli amanti di questo genere di sessualità, zoos, è ispirato a una storia vera: *nel 2005 un uomo di Seattle, la città dello Stato di Washington dove vive il regista, morì dopo aver fatto sesso con uno stallone arabo. *L’episodio portò alla luce l’esistenza di una comunità di “zoofili” che mise sotto shock la città sul Pacifico. Da qui è nata l’inchiesta filmata dal regista in cui si mescolano interviste solo audio - due dei tre uomini che hanno fornito testimonianza sulla loro vita sessuale con gli animali non si sono fatti riprendere - con ricostruzioni grafiche per rendere in qualche modo (più concettuale che realistico) l’idea delle atmosfere, degli impulsi che agitano la comunità degli zoos.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nel film c'e' un attore che recita la parte, ma la storia e' vera:
> 
> 
> Il film, il cui nome deriva dall’appellativo con cui si autodefinisce la comunità web degli amanti di questo genere di sessualità, zoos, è ispirato a una storia vera: *nel 2005 un uomo di Seattle, la città dello Stato di Washington dove vive il regista, morì dopo aver fatto sesso con uno stallone arabo. *L’episodio portò alla luce l’esistenza di una comunità di “zoofili” che mise sotto shock la città sul Pacifico. Da qui è nata l’inchiesta filmata dal regista in cui si mescolano interviste solo audio - due dei tre uomini che hanno fornito testimonianza sulla loro vita sessuale con gli animali non si sono fatti riprendere - con ricostruzioni grafiche per rendere in qualche modo (più concettuale che realistico) l’idea delle atmosfere, degli impulsi che agitano la comunità degli zoos.


l'avevo visto e confermo il commento.
Morte,spero, bella lenta e dolorosa.
la natura dà la natura prende


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Effettivamente e' orribile come certi umani (?) si comportono con gli animali ... quegli umani IO li chiamo bestie.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Effettivamente e' orribile come certi umani (?) si comportono con gli animali ... quegli umani IO li chiamo bestie.


e sbagli perchè le bestie non raggiungerebbero mai i picchi di nefandezza e squallore degli umani.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (15 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chissa' se tutta sta fantasia non sia scattata da questo film
> 
> http://www.vivacinema.it/articolo/zoo-trailer-e-locandina-del-film-scandalo/2593/


Eccola di nuovo l'utentessa che pensava mi fossi iscritta per sfotterla, peccato poi che si rivelò il mio non essere un fake 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    però da come ancora fai l'acidella, secondo me sei talmente stupida che pensi ancora che io sia una sorta di tuo rivale, eh sì...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Eccola di nuovo l'utentessa che pensava mi fossi iscritta per sfotterla, peccato poi che si rivelò il mio non essere un fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè insisti nel provocare qualcuno se non ti interessa il suo parere? 
D'altronde mi pare pure normale che in una storia come la tua ci sia un settore di gente che non ti crede, poichè ammetterai che è quantomeno raro il tuo caso e il tuo atteggiamento di risposta. Si è dubitato di storie ben più 'classiche'! 
Direi che comunque tu abbia problemi più grossi, ora, occupati di quelli.
Per esempio i tuoi figli ora dove sono?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2008)

*.............*

Ragazze quanta cattiveria...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  oi dicono di oscuro....!!


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2008)

Ringrazio iddio di avermi dato così tanto da lavorare in questo periodo, da aver letto solo ieri l'epopea del nostro nuovo eroe mitologico, mezzo uomo e mezzo pecora.

Concordo con Grande e suggerirei alla signora di occuparsi dei suoi figli e dello psichiatra, dubito fortemente che qua sopra possa trovare nuovi spunti. Non perderei in tempo con cazzate forumistiche, fossi in lei.

Non sarei così dura invece con chi ha tendenze zoofile.
Trovo sia meno peggio amare così tanto il proprio animale al punto di farci sesso piuttosto che essere talmente indifferente da passare a fianco di carcasse di cani morti per strada e quasi non notarle. (come spesso mi è accaduto di vedere al sud italia).


Comunque... buona camicia a tutti.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (15 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Perchè insisti nel provocare qualcuno se non ti interessa il suo parere?
> D'altronde mi pare pure normale che in una storia come la tua ci sia un settore di gente che non ti crede, poichè ammetterai che è quantomeno raro il tuo caso e il tuo atteggiamento di risposta. Si è dubitato di storie ben più 'classiche'!
> Direi che comunque tu abbia problemi più grossi, ora, occupati di quelli.
> Per esempio i tuoi figli ora dove sono?


pffff sì sì io provoco, dai so che è tua amica ma un punto di vista oggettivo non te l'ha mai indicato nessuno? No perchè ci vuole coraggio a dire che provoco, quando è chiaro il contrario...

In ogni caso i bambini sono con i nonni. Di certo non sei te a dirmi di cosa mi devo occupare io, come se sapessi minimamente quello che faccio, che presunzione arrogante. Stessa cosa per lupa...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> pffff sì sì io provoco, dai so che è tua amica ma un punto di vista oggettivo non te l'ha mai indicato nessuno? No perchè ci vuole coraggio a dire che provoco, quando è chiaro il contrario...
> 
> In ogni caso i bambini sono con i nonni. Di certo non sei te a dirmi di cosa mi devo occupare io, come se sapessi minimamente quello che faccio, che presunzione arrogante. Stessa cosa per lupa...


ricapitolando..le prese per il culo ti fanno incazzare, i consigli pure...
in soldoni ,vorrei sapere ***** ti aspetti che ti si dica


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> In ogni caso i bambini sono con i nonni. Di certo non sei te a dirmi di cosa mi devo occupare io, come se sapessi minimamente quello che faccio, che presunzione arrogante. Stessa cosa per lupa...


Ti chiedo scusa.
Io ho letto da poco la tua storia, oggettivamente allucinante.

Credo che tu però abbia male inteso la natura di questo forum.
Qui non ci sono specialisti, non ci sono terapeuti nè personale qualificato a gestire e consigliare in caso di patologie gravi.

Pertanto qua sopra potrai solamente trovare opinioni e idee buttate lì alla carlona, ciascuno per le proprie esperienze ed inclinazioni.

Non aspettarti un aiuto. Non ne avrai dal forum.
Nessuno qua è qualificato per dartelo.

Esistono centri di ascolto, di assistenza ed aiuto sicuramente anche nella tua città (ho letto che vivi in una grande città)... ti esorto ad avvicinarti a quelli e sicuramente ne trarrai maggior benefici che non dai nostri consigli approsimativi.

Anzi, è probabile che il forum possa farti più male che bene. Effettivamente in una situazione delicata e critica come la tua credo che ci voglia competenza, non opinioni a casaccio.

Ragazze... pure voi... santa madonna! Davanti a certe cosa bisogna sapersi fermare. La situazione di Disperata è davvero disperata e penso che nessuno di noi abbia i mezzi adatti per affrontare anche solo serenamente l'argomento.

Io vi consiglierei di lasciar perdere.
A volte si fanno più danni con dei cattivi consigli che con il silenzio.


Tanti auguri Disperata.

Torna a dirci come è andata.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Ottobre 2008)

bhè però è piacevole parlarci. è così bendisposta verso tutti...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè però è piacevole parlarci. è così bendisposta verso tutti...


bhè, se tuo marito si fottesse una pecora c'avresti il dentino avvelenato pure te...


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2008)

In modo particolare verso di me  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   e' lodevole!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2008)

*Angelo*

Vabbè se fosse vero e non vedo perche non debba esserlo....non ci vuole tanto a capire i motivi della suo esser così scontrosa...!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, se tuo marito si fottesse una pecora c'avresti il dentino avvelenato pure te...


vero, come è vero che se mio marito si fottesse una pecora dubito fortemente che andrei a raccontarlo in un forum... o se in preda alla follia lo facessi, manderei sì a cacare chi mi prende in giro, ma sarei più garbata con chi cerca di "aiutarmi"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè se fosse vero e non vedo perche non debba esserlo....non ci vuole tanto a capire i motivi della suo esser così scontrosa...!!!


 vale la risposta che ho dato a medusa. se fosse vero capirei il suo riflusso di bile con chi la prende per il culo. ma perché essere sgarbata anche con cui sgarbato non è?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2008)

*Angelo*

Magari è prevenuta o poco lucida!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari è prevenuta o poco lucida!!


probabile. io insisto comunque che sbaglia posto. e per quanto tragica la situazione (se fosse vera, non mi stancherò mai di sottolinearlo) le battute doveva aspettarsele. pensate anche al povero psicologo, quanto self-control...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo sbaglia posto.....mi chiedo se esista un posto appropiato....!!!


a.p. ?



(anonima pecorai)


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2008)

*Seriamente*

seriamente mi chiedo:meglio che il patner ci metta le corna con un altra persona,o con un animale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Faccio fatica a trovar una risposta....!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> seriamente mi chiedo:meglio che il patner ci metta le corna con un altra persona,o con un animale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2008)

*Marì*

Sinceramente no!Son serio....magari per un uomo è diverso.....!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente no!Son serio....magari per un uomo è diverso.....!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2008)

*Marì*

Senti....se mi tradisse con un uomo....intaccherebbe la mia virilità...uil mio amor proprio....con un cavallo no....penserei che è malata...capisci?


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti....se mi tradisse con un uomo....intaccherebbe la mia virilità...uil mio amor proprio....con un cavallo no....penserei che è malata...capisci?


Oscu' senti a mamma' ... non ci voglio manco pensare


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bella pupattolona lei!


ora vi dirò una cosa che vi farà pure incazzare ma giuro su Iddio che è l'unica cosa che mi fa manda fuori  di sta storia..

il fatto che per malattia, problemi psicologici, cazzi e mazzi debba andarci di mezzo una ***** di povera pecora che non fa male a d una mosca a me manda fuori abbestia


----------



## Lettrice (15 Ottobre 2008)

Ho appena letto questo thread...

La storia della pecora che lo ha salvato da piccolo e' senza prezzo!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> pffff sì sì io provoco, *dai so che è tua amica* ma un punto di vista oggettivo non te l'ha mai indicato nessuno? No perchè ci vuole coraggio a dire che provoco, quando è chiaro il contrario...
> 
> In ogni caso i bambini sono con i nonni. Di certo non sei te a dirmi di cosa mi devo occupare io, come se sapessi minimamente quello che faccio, che presunzione arrogante. Stessa cosa per lupa...


 mah, onestamente marì non è mia amica e mi sta pure un pò antipatica se  devo dirla tutta o quantomeno abbiamo avuto di che disquisire. Inoltre ti ho risposto a suo tempo con correttezza basandomi sul presupposto fosse vera la tua storia... .cosa di cui ora dubito alquanto, non tanto per la pecora, quanto per i bambini profughi dai nonni da settimane e il tuo atteggiamento che di tutto pare occuparsi tranne che del loro trauma, spaesamento e bisogni futuri... 
come dice asu: che vuoi che ti diciamo, ora?


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, *onestamente marì non è mia amica* *e mi sta pure un pò antipatica* se  devo dirla tutta o quantomeno abbiamo avuto di che disquisire. Inoltre ti ho risposto a suo tempo con correttezza basandomi sul presupposto fosse vera la tua storia... .cosa di cui ora dubito alquanto, non tanto per la pecora, quanto per i bambini profughi dai nonni da settimane e il tuo atteggiamento che di tutto pare occuparsi tranne che del loro trauma, spaesamento e bisogni futuri...
> come dice asu: che vuoi che ti diciamo, ora?


E' VERO!

IDEM, ANCHE PER ME!


Piu' chiaro di cosi


----------



## Iago (15 Ottobre 2008)

*PER TUTTI!!*

...perchè state facendo in modo di non farla scrivere più??

che cosa ci guadagnate quando disperata non viene più a scrivere?

...mi sembra assurdo questo comportamento in un forum, ormai la storia della contestazione, del "a me non la fai" ...è finita, 
c'è chi crede che ci prenda per il culo? non leggetela! o *dovete* per forza leggere tutto?


----------



## Old Disperata78 (16 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa.
> Io ho letto da poco la tua storia, oggettivamente allucinante.
> 
> Credo che tu però abbia male inteso la natura di questo forum.
> ...


Ci ho pensato di cambiare forum, però non è che ci sia gran scelta, inoltre mi dovrei aspettare un comportamento simile degli altri utenti di un altro forum, dovrò ritrovarmi ad "affrontare" la prassi del fake della burla etc... se esiste un forum serio dove poter discutere di una questione simile sarei più che felice se qualcuno me lo indicasse... Comunque voi cosa avreste fatto nel mio caso? 
Anch'io inizialmente avrei voluto divorziare, mollare tutto e un sacco di cose che a mente fredda si pensano, ma guardando pian pianino posso assicurarvi che dallo schifo sono riuscita a vedere dello strano e ora sto cercando di chiarire parecchie cose, ovviamente senza la mia amica e lo psicologo sarei ancora con la tachicardia tutti i giorni, piano piano sono più stabile.

Comunque a me non sembra di non aver risposto a tono a chi sfotte, anzi e soprattutto ho ringraziato chi in un modo o nell'altro mi è stato "vicino" e mi ha dato consigli.
Peccato però che non posso prendere uno ad uno chi vuole fare il simpaticone a tutti i costi, non che mi urtino dentro, però rendono illegibile il thread, comunque vedo che è divertente mettersi dieci contro uno a sfottere, che poi sicuramente tre quarti delle persone che qua dentro mi burlano in modo sfacciato nella realtà hanno un carattere opposto, i tipici leoni nei forum e gazzelle nella vita, e magari cercherebbero di compatirmi, ma si sa nei forum la maggior parte delle persone non è sè stessa, ivi...


----------



## Old Staff (16 Ottobre 2008)

La maggior parte degli OT son stati spostati nel forum libero nel Thread Off-Topic.

Si prega se non interessati di non intervenire e la stessa utente Disperata78 di non rispondere a provocazione con provocazione, ma al limite di segnalarlo allo Staff.

Grazie


----------



## Old Disperata78 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> i bambini profughi dai nonni da settimane e il tuo atteggiamento che di tutto pare occuparsi tranne che del loro trauma, spaesamento e bisogni futuri...
> come dice asu: che vuoi che ti diciamo, ora?


 Questa non l'avevo letta bene... peccato che da consiglio dello psicoterapeuta è stata la miglior cosa che avrei potuto fare, affidare i bimbi ai nonni, ma tu invece avrai un dottorato in sociologia per sentenziare in modo così impetuoso...che poi cosa ne sai di quanto io li veda e mi prenda cura di loro? Guarda chiudiamo qua perchè su i miei figli non voglio sentire a.


----------



## Old Disperata78 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Comunque sono giunta alla decisione di spostarmi in un appartamento giù in città, fortunatamente gestisco un grosso negozio con la famiglia e mia suocera mi rimpiazzerà per il periodo di cui ho bisogno, starò lontana da casa quanto basta per cercare di capire certe cose. Probabilmente vi farò sapere "come è andata a finire".

Ringrazio gli utenti che sono stati disponibili al dialogo, in particolar modo certe persone con cui ho messaggiato in privato, non dico i nomi publlicamente, ma ognuno sa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A rivederci...


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Ulimissime*

Consulta: Pecorella, fumata nera. PDL diserta aula,  PD apre al dialogo.

www.ANSA.it


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

Staff ha detto:


> La maggior parte degli OT son stati spostati nel forum libero nel Thread Off-Topic.
> 
> Si prega se non interessati di non intervenire e la stessa utente Disperata78 di non rispondere a provocazione con provocazione, ma al limite di segnalarlo allo Staff.
> 
> Grazie


View attachment 2004


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 2004


sei poco serio.












non ce la posso fare


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei poco serio.
> 
> 
> non ce la posso fare


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 2004




























sei un minchione che più minchione non si può....


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

CONSULTA: PECORELLA RINUNCIA, BERLUSCONI 'DISPIACIUTO'

ANSA.it


----------

